# Do you ever get annoyed?



## neil_1821 (Dec 5, 2016)

As per the title really, do you ever get annoyed when something doesn't go right when you're making something? 

I get very frustrated if things don't go right. The latest example is midpoint through my hoglet build. I initially started with the cast iron cylinders and somehow one hole is very slightly out on the cylinder head. When drilling down for the rods it broke out on the last flute on all holes which I thought would be fine but on the hole that is ever so slightly out it broke out on the bottom 4 flutes:wall:

This naturally annoyed the hell out of me so I'm having to mill all 4 sides to break out on 4 flutes so it's symmetrical. I'm just really annoyed it isn't exactly as intended. I've seen several hoglets with the same issue, usually on 3 flutes and anyone who doesn't know perhaps won't tell but it really niggles away at me. I was half ready to make 2 new cylinders and not taper them. 

Do other people find these issues with this hobby?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 5, 2016)

Myself, I have come to expect that everything won't go as I think it should. Sometimes I just accept that it happens and move on. The last time I had a failure on a part I remember thinking "I guess it's my turn". Happens to everyone. Problem is "everyone" includes me.


----------



## vederstein (Dec 5, 2016)

Remember, this is just a hobby for most people.  Nobody is perfect all the time, so if you get annoyed, just stop.

For myself, when I get annoyed when something doesn't work out to my satisfaction and I try to forge on, I just get hurried and make more mistakes.  Sometimes a rest is what's needed.

...Ved.


----------



## deverett (Dec 6, 2016)

Everything seems to take more than twice as long as I thought it should.  Frustration sets in and I try to hurry things along and that's when things do go wrong, and things seem to go wrong all the time for me.  I was making a part for an engine  not so long ago and it took me 3 attempts to get it acceptable.

That's probably the reason I don't post too much on here (or anywhere else).
And yes, I do get annoyed with myself, so after indulging in a bit of self pity for a day I go back out again.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## neil_1821 (Dec 6, 2016)

It's nice to know I'm not the only one!

When I was machining the heads the slot drill snagged a flute and took a chunk clean out, it was the second to last hole so had to start again!

The cylinders are definitely salvageable by milling the flutes but I can always pick fault. It doesn't seem worth the effort and cost of material to start them again just because the rods break out a little bit. I suppose part of engineering is also fixing these odd little errors we encounter. 

Im glad I only chose the hoglet than jumping in and doing a v8. I'm learning quite a lot!


----------



## ShopShoe (Dec 6, 2016)

It happens to everyone. Thank you to those who post on these forums warts and all so we can learn where the traps are in specific projects and in general shop procedures.

I find as I get older I have to work harder to establish a discipline of patience instead of having the energy for all-nighters I had when young that I think just made me look busy rather than productive.

Beware the Gumption Traps: A reference to Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance. Probably time to read it again.

ShopShoe


----------



## 10K Pete (Dec 6, 2016)

I just went through a period of not wanting to go out and work in the shop. I was the fear of 'messing up'. That's never happened before and it had me very confused for a while and I have no idea what brought it on.

I cured it by purchasing a couple of small tooling items which I knew needed fettling and this gave me something 'safe' to do for a while.

I think it worked!s

Pete


----------



## dnalot (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi

I hate doing anything twice. Even if I'm making a second part because the plans calls for two. Don't see a radial in my future. 

I actually prefer to make a second part because I screwed up the first one. At least then I can change my approach to the problem.

At this time I am struggling with breaking the ice from being out of my shop the past 6 months. Been doing some simple tasks as I try to get back into the groove. Need to get back to work on the "Snow Engine" 

Mark T


----------



## fcheslop (Dec 8, 2016)

Oh yes  often usually when Iv made a dumb mistake like this morning whacked a tool into the chuck luckily no damage to the machine. I was watching the rear tool post for position and not looking at the front one
Just slowly eating the elephant
cheers


----------



## Larry S (Dec 8, 2016)

Annoyed ?   No, but I do get "Peevish" sometimes.
Larry S


----------

